

Show HN: PlushForums – Create a forum that's polished, engaging and easy to use - adeflit
https://plushforums.com/

======
GrinningFool
I knew I'd seen a logo styled that way before:

[https://www.pinterest.com/favicon.ico](https://www.pinterest.com/favicon.ico)

[http://passets-
ec.pinterest.com/webapp/style/sprites/webapp-...](http://passets-
ec.pinterest.com/webapp/style/sprites/webapp-desktop-main-1x.68a1f9fc.png)

------
fiatjaf
I don't like it, the forums look like those spam pages that aggregate comments
from other pages on the web to get clicks without providing any value (I'm
talking about the visual aspect of the forums in the screenshots).

Also, it is too expensive, too expensive for a new product, specially when the
field already has experienced competitors offering the same things for less
(I'm talking about [https://muut.com/](https://muut.com/)).

~~~
adeflit
I think that's rather unfair, chap. We're at half the price of Vanilla Forums
for a comparable service level.

Muut is nice for a beta product, but unless their founders are real geezers, I
doubt they're more experienced than me in the internet business.

Regards, Adrian

